# Tang Soo Do Self defense



## speakman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi guys. A while back, I took Tang Soo Do and got to a yellow belt...9 years ago. I always thought of it as Karate, just like in the movies...anyway, past 2 years I have been looking to get back into a martial art, and I am looking at a bunch of different schools. There is a TSD place nearby, and was just wondering how Self defense is applied in a TSD class. 
 And also, (I have forgotten everyhting...) is TSD a 'power oriented' type of MA? By that I just mean are there very fast combos or something, or are they put your pwer into a single punch...gosh I think i come off as a Noob too well! 

 Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 27, 2004)

TSD is an art dominated by _chun gul ryu_ or middle school.  What this means is that there is a balance of hard and soft techniques.  There is a balance of tension and fluidity.  There is a balance of speed and power.


----------

